# It's not looking good out there.



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

I made the rounds of fish stores in Chilliwack on Saturday.
First time in years. 
It doesn't look good.
I was looking for a glass top for my 65 gallon tank.
Nobody has that size available except Petsmart.
But the only way you can get one is to buy the whole set up, tank, stand, light and glass top. 
They can't order one in separately. 
So I guess if you buy the whole 65 gallon system from them and happen to break one of the glass tops in the future they can't even help you with a replacement.
At least they have crickets. 
Oh well I'll just have to keep going to ones out of town.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

I know Charles use to cut glass-tops. Not sure if he still does.
Im sure a sponsor on here might be able to order one in? If not, you can always go to a glass/mirror shop to get one custom cut to your size. Then they, or you can fabricate some kind of handle onto it.
Hope that helps.

p.s. Would love to see a pic of your 220g turtle tank! What kind of turtles?


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

I was hoping to get pre made ones, but I may have to check local glass shops.
My cousin had a glass shop and I had him make glass tops for my 210 gallon.
Unfortunately he is no longer in the business.
The tank on the right is the turtle tank.
The tank on the left is now a Dart frog vivarium.
Used to be turtles.
Although I am thinking of changing it back to fish.







I have 2 Mississippi Map turtles
2 False Map turtles
2 Australian red bellied side necks 
And 1 Northern Diamondback Terrapin.
I used to have 19 but have been cutting back the last couple of years.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Several shops in the Burnaby/ Surrey area that could probably help you out.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

The Guy said:


> Several shops in the Burnaby/ Surrey area that could probably help you out.


I'll probably look at Rogers.
He usually carries a lot of stuff the big box stores don't.


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

Yeah it's all pretty basic here. Atleast Mr.pets carries cemex sand.
But yeah in terms of fish stock or finding any type of item that isn't standard, you won't find it here. Gotta order online or make the drive. Pretty bad if you need an extra sponge filter you have to wait a week, or spend $30 in gas. Mr.pets doesn't carry any of the fish stock it has on it's site, and if you want any plants that aren't basic you gotta buy them online. One pet store goes away and the same thing replaces it. It's becoming a trending cycle.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

You need to know the company of your tanks as each company is 1/4 to 1/2 inch variation and some
Can fall right in or too long. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Go to crystal glass in chilliwack. Ask for second or recycled piece. Don't rush him and bring cash and he is extremely reasonable in my opinion. He knows me by name as I have purchased son much from him


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

what size is the tank. i have a top black plastic lid with lights I think i have a tube. i believe it is 4x16.5. it was a 250 set up i got for 90 at a sale but it was the wrong size for my tank if u r interested, im in mission.


----------



## Hydrocynus (Jan 26, 2011)

If you are going with diy route and your tank has trims that can sit the glass in you can get a "slider" at homedepot. In the isle where they have the foam insulation for doors and windows. And other stop draft items, they have a white plastic F piece. You can use it to glide the glass on it. If you need picture I can snap what I did on mine


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks.
I need glass tops because the lighting over my tank is mounted in the hood over the tank.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Hydrocynus said:


> If you are going with diy route and your tank has trims that can sit the glass in you can get a "slider" at homedepot. In the isle where they have the foam insulation for doors and windows. And other stop draft items, they have a white plastic F piece. You can use it to glide the glass on it. If you need picture I can snap what I did on mine


I have been looking at DIY sliding tops on You tube.
Definitely another possibility.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Agree with DINO. Ordered (on the phone) a 3mm thick plain glass cut to 9" x 20" for a 40-litre tank (i.e. basic window pane glass). No deposit required. Requested that edges be filed smooth (but not bevelled). Picked it up later the same say. Charged me $6 . . . but I gave the man $10 for doing such a great job so quickly. I wouldn't hesitate to go to him again if I needed more glass for an aquarium cover.


----------



## dr fox (Apr 4, 2015)

Pretty sure king eds has them on the shelf out with all the tanks outside.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

If you don't mind the drive Pet Lovers in Abbotsford just moved into a bigger space in the same building they were in before (across the lobby). They might not have everything but they're a good alternative and offer much more than anyone in Chilliwack.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

DBam said:


> If you don't mind the drive Pet Lovers in Abbotsford just moved into a bigger space in the same building they were in before (across the lobby). They might not have everything but they're a good alternative and offer much more than anyone in Chilliwack.


Thanks.
I didn't know they moved into a new store.
Maybe I'll stop in on my way home from work.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

I didn't know either. I drive by a few weeks ago and had a minor freakout when their space was empty and signs had been taken down. I ended up driving around the building and parking to go in and investigate. They're now located directly across the lobby in what used to be the old dollar store. Was really glad to see Rob and his people are still going strong at a time when so many aquarium businesses are downsizing or shutting down.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

I stopped in on friday on my way home from work.
The new store is a lot bigger than the old store.
The fish section is a lot bigger.
Rob said they had been in there about 2 and a half months.
I picked up some anubius and a nice java fern for my new goldfish tank.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Found the right size glass top finally. 
I found it at Roger's which is where I should have gone first to begin with.
It was cheaper and better quality (thicker glass) than any of the tops I saw anywhere else.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Not to derail but maybe you could post a thread with those fittings I would like to see them if you have a minute to post

Thanks..


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Good to know. Rob knows a lot about the industry. I know he gets his fish from an excellent 
Source! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow his store is huge and roomy, but they kinda sell all pets so they really did need to move for more room for everything they sell. Dropped in yesterday while I was in Abby, wish Rob and his staff all the best in their new location.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

What is the address/location of Pet Lovers in Abby?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

west oaks mall I think. its the smaller one by 7 oaks


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

I stopped in Friday night hoping to get some more duckweed for my goldfish but they were out.
They have to wait for more to grow.
I tried feeding peas tonight instead. The fish seemed to like them.
I think I may try making my first batch of soilet green tonight.


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

architeuthis said:


> I stopped in Friday night hoping to get some more duckweed for my goldfish but they were out.
> They have to wait for more to grow.
> I tried feeding peas tonight instead. The fish seemed to like them.
> I think I may try making my first batch of soilet green tonight.


How can you be out of Duckweed ... Even trying to get rid of it all I still get lots when I had it.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

DunderBear said:


> How can you be out of Duckweed ... Even trying to get rid of it all I still get lots when I had it.


Get goldfish. 
The top of my 65 gallon tank was covered with duck weed before I got my goldfish.
A week later it was all gone.
Now they have started doing a number on my anubias.


----------



## Saul (Nov 18, 2014)

I went to speedy auto glass to get one cut. Glued a handle on it and I'll glue a hinge next, it's great.


----------

